# Installed Latest Nightly, now wont turn on



## mars2k2 (Dec 25, 2012)

I recently upgraded to the latest CM9 Nightly and it worked fine for a few days. Yesterday it did something buggy and crashed but I was able to turn it back on quickly. Last night I left it on the touchstone to charge, this morning its completely dead and wont turn on or give any notification that it is receiving power either by the HP cylinder or by USB cable to my computer. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## ando (Dec 23, 2012)

home button and power button held together for 15 seconds should reboot, hopefully your battery state in bootie isn't the same as mine, if it you'll get a nice battery question mark error


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

mars2k2 said:


> I recently upgraded to the latest CM9 Nightly and it worked fine for a few days. Yesterday it did something buggy and crashed but I was able to turn it back on quickly. Last night I left it on the touchstone to charge, this morning its completely dead and wont turn on or give any notification that it is receiving power either by the HP cylinder or by USB cable to my computer. Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


Plug it in using the Barrel Charger and let it charge for a couple hours or more. It may restart on its own as some have reported but that's a good thing. Be cautious of unmonitored charging on the Touchstone because if is not seated just right or it slips out of position it can discharge to zero. TP are pretty resilent and do come back to life, just be patient. Hope this helps.


----------



## mars2k2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Been allowing the TP to charge for over 15 hours on the barrel charger with a known good cord and so far no response. I'm thinking this may be the end of my TP journey.


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

mars2k2 said:


> Been allowing the TP to charge for over 15 hours on the barrel charger with a known good cord and so far no response. I'm thinking this may be the end of my TP journey.


Did you try a hard reset .... If I remember correctly it is : Depress Power button and Volumn Up button simultaneously then rapidly press the Home button on the TP for about 30 seconds or more and you should see it boot or attempt boot or at least go into "bootie ready" mode so you can attach to a USB on your computer. Search the forum or Google Hard Reset HP Touchpad. Hope this helps.


----------



## mars2k2 (Dec 25, 2012)

It worked! I'm not sure what did it exactly, but I can say I tried every trick in the book. Held down the power button and rapidly pressed the home button probably reset some things. I also tried the trick of re-seating the plug on the barrel charger, then plugged that into the wall, then the microUSB end of the cord into the TP, and then the USB end into the charger and immediately the home button started flashing. Thanks everyone for the crowd-sourced help! Hopefully my experience can help others too.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mars2k2 said:


> It worked! I'm not sure what did it exactly, but I can say I tried every trick in the book. Held down the power button and rapidly pressed the home button probably reset some things. I also tried the trick of re-seating the plug on the barrel charger, then plugged that into the wall, then the microUSB end of the cord into the TP, and then the USB end into the charger and immediately the home button started flashing. Thanks everyone for the crowd-sourced help! Hopefully my experience can help others too.


Now, NEVER let your TouchPad drain down to zero again. Don't trust your TouchStone for properly charge your tablet. Install AutomateIt and set it to turn your TP off when it gets down to 10 or 15%, that way if you forget and leave it setting around for a long period of time, you have a better chance of getting it charged back up.

I personally never let mine go below 20% without charging it back up. I turn it off every night when I am done with it unless I plan on placing it on the wall charger. If it is over 60%, I just turn it off. If less, I charge it. After a year and a half, my battery health is good as reported by Battery Monitor Widget and that is on two tablets.

You are lucky you got it to start charging. Next time you might not be so lucky. Stay alert and take care of your battery.


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

i tired everything here, and nothing works


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

DiploMax said:


> i tired everything here, and nothing works


What's "everything?" And leave it sitting charged for awhile- and wait, and wait.... and wait.
Then try to see if Vol Upand Power work- if you even get the slightest screen turn on/ image- throw it on the barrel charger immediately- and ONLY use the barrel charger.


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> What's "everything?" And leave it sitting charged for awhile- and wait, and wait.... and wait.
> Then try to see if Vol Upand Power work- if you even get the slightest screen turn on/ image- throw it on the barrel charger immediately- and ONLY use the barrel charger.


Thank you, I had it charge overnight for about 20 hours. nothing happened.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Have you been able to get it to work? Did you try button combinations? Power and Home? Power and Vol Down/ up?


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Have you been able to get it to work? Did you try button combinations? Power and Home? Power and Vol Down/ up?


I tried everything, it still didnt work.

im such a noob, i clicked report instead of quote by mistake.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DiploMax said:


> I tried everything, it still didnt work.
> 
> im such a noob, i clicked report instead of quote by mistake.


You should move this post over to the TPdebrick thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------

